# Nutritional Info: what's in different foods



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought this would be useful to those who are looking at their LTS, to determine if they may want to supplement with additional foods and/or vitamin/mineral supplements.

US RDA info:
http://fnic.nal.usda.gov/food-composition/individual-macronutrients-phytonutrients-vitamins-minerals

http://fnic.nal.usda.gov/food-composition/individual-macronutrients-phytonutrients-vitamins-minerals/macronutrients

http://1stholistic.com/Nutrition/hol_nutr-SONA.htm

http://1stholistic.com/Nutrition/hol_nutrition-dosages.htm

http://1stholistic.com/Nutrition/hol_nutr_SONAS.htm

NUTRIENT CONTENT OF FOODS:

Fruits:
http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/fruit-nutrition-chart.html

Nuts, Seeds and Grains:
http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/nut-seed-nutrition-chart.html

Legumes (beans, peas);
http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/legumes-nutrition-chart.html

Vegetables:
http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/vegetables-nutrition-chart.html

Meats (limited # of cuts), Fish, Poultry / Poultry Products, Dairy Products (animal proteins):
http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/meat-protein-nutrition-chart.html

http://www.bisonbasics.com/nutrition/nutrition_comparison.html

Seafood (fish and shellfish):
http://superiorfish.com/id78.html

http://www.nyseafood.org/nutrition/nutrition_chart.asp

*EDIT:
*National Center for Home Food Preservation:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/questions/FAQ_canning.html

Nutritional study on canned foods:
http://nutrican.fshn.uiuc.edu/summaryfindings.html

Nutritional loss, prevention and tips for frozen foods:
http://www.livestrong.com/article/361456-nutrition-loss-in-frozen-foods/

*EDIT:
*Q/A on cutting fruits and vegetables and nutritional loss:
http://nutrition.about.com/od/askyournutritionist/f/cutveg.htm

_*EDIT: *_(just in case you missed these embedded links on the above pages)

What each nutrient does for the human body, and which foods contain each specific nutrient:
http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/minerals-nutrition-chart.html

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/vitamins-nutrition-chart.html


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

can't open links in a separate window, with this darn tablet

do any of the links reference nutrition loss (by food type) over time?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> can't open links in a separate window, with this darn tablet
> 
> do any of the links reference nutrition loss (by food type) over time?


It was last winter when I researched this, but if I recall correctly, the nutritional content is mostly for fresh harvested perishables and non-perishables, as a baseline of nutritional content of foods. I'll do some more digging on long-term stored canned foods, whole roots, etc.

Back shortly...(I hope)...

*EDIT:* additional links added to OP at bottom of page


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We try to buy as fresh as possible.Sometimes we can't so its good to have this info on hand.


----------

